

Woman starts satchel company, scales to 900/day in 4 years.  - tinco
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2245651/Cambridge-Satchel-Company-mum-afford-daughters-school-fees-makes-12m-year.html

======
tinco
So what interests me in this story is that she had a need for money, and saw
entrepreneurship as a way to deal with this.

She didn't set out to solve anyones problem, she just made something she
thought was an excellent product.

I have a feeling these stories pop up more often lately, people starting small
single-product companies that focus on quality, like they guy that makes the
perfect sweatshirt, or the guy that makes the perfect jeans, and the company
that makes the perfect undergarments.

Also they have in common that they try to do all production in their own
countries.

Is this a counter movement to the chinese goods consumerism and low quality
products? Do these companies just work because they are lucky, and do dozen
others just fail? Is it a good idea to challenge an established product that
has fallen prey to cheap chinese production?

Also, is craftsmanship something that is coming back to the western world?
Will sites like Etsy or Amazon play a role in reintroducing craftsmanship into
our daily products?

